# Love For Roaches?



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

This probably sounds weird but i dont care at all when my beardies & leos eat up all those juicy crickets but im just getting ready to buy in my first lot of Roaches. So i was wondering if anyone else (not so much as feels guilty) but feels something towards the Roaches.
Its just that im beginning to think that crickets are annoying little things, so Roaches are the ideal feeder food.
Hope this all makes sense, so basically was it hard the first time you had to use Roaches for food?


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

awww roaches are coooll im not gonna feed em to my herps i would rather keep them as pets lol
:grin1:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

When you see how much your reps love them you wont feel bad lol
My beardies go nuts for them


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Dont get me wrong im real looking forward to getting the setup done ready for the new arrivals but i might get kinda attached to them:lol2:

Only time will tell i suppose!!


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

quik_silver_0707 said:


> Dont get me wrong im real looking forward to getting the setup done ready for the new arrivals but i might get kinda attached to them:lol2:
> 
> Only time will tell i suppose!!


Same as!I got my colony of b.dubia going...Got 1 adult male and 2 adult females so far out of the colony...1st ones to mature!

Myguys all tried one each and were all eager to munch on them.


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Doing my setup tomorrow, looking forward to it. Just started a thread just incase anyone has any B.Dubia for sale


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

We have got attached to our three hissing cockroaches so we dont need to get feelings for our Dubia!


----------



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

Tried my beardie last night with Lobster Roaches and he's mad for them, never seen him so excited for food, tried him with a couple of Crickets this morning and he didn't want to know! Think I need to get my roach breeding program up and running ASAP


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

I have some Dubia roaches I have only tried my baby beardie on them up to now and she loves them! I cannot get attached to them as I cannot stand the feel of them I hate picking them up!!! yuk
I wouldnt mind getting some hissing cockroaches as pets though!


----------



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

Must admit my wife hates the roaches more than the crickets, suppose it's their reputation and the way they scuttle around, funny though, if they land on their backs with their legs kicking around Harry won't touch them, as soon as they get the right way up he's in there! Just have to wean him back onto Crickets until I can get the breeding going!


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

I am having to try the same thing I gave my baby beardie a couple of roaches over a few days and now she just sits and looks at her locusts..I put 10 locusts in this morning she never touched them then I put 2 roaches in and she was straight for them lol


----------



## audinswfc (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi all,

My beardie wont eat crix and im having trouble getting a variety to him. These roaches, where do you get them??? Ive never seen them in a shop...

Can you get them ready-to-use or do you have to buy a colony setup? Is the setup easy to maintain and whats the turn-around???

Thanks in advance: victory:


----------



## audinswfc (Dec 8, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

have a look in the food classified Rickeezee has some for sale


----------



## Onissarle (Mar 1, 2007)

> Same as!I got my colony of b.dubia going


We breed those too, they're much better than lobster roaches and easy to handle. We even took some round a school when we did a reptile show, the kids loved them. I was amazed at how much I've come to like them.

We call them Legion for they are many.


----------

